# tint on convertible rear window?



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

How does window tint hold up on a 3er convertible rear window? 

When my 330cic gets here the first thing I will do is have the windows tinted, but I would think that the tint on the rear window would get all scratched up with the top going up and down.

SteveH


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

I don't know if you have a glass or plastic rear window, but I would suggest getting some do it yourself tint for the backwindow. That way if it does get scratched up, you just replace it. And if you have a plastic window (like mine) better to scratch the tint than the plastic.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Glass window. I figure that the tint place will either (1) tell me that problems will be covered by their warranty or (2) tell me not to bother doing the rear.

SteveH


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

Tint on glass rear windows will be fine.. u cant tint plastic tho.. the glass does not bend.. so the tint will stay intact.. i got titanium tint.. there is a lifetime warranty.. if it ever peels, bubbles, scratches.. etc.. they will redo it for the life of the car..


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Actually you can tint a plastic window. I never thought of the idea until my friend with his S2000 brought it up. He's got a plastic rear window as well.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

how does it look when top goes down and the window folds? my tint shop wouldnt do it.. they said it has to be glass.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

My mom has a 330Ci that was tinted by the dealer before delivery. They tinted the glass rear window, it looks nice. It will be two years this fall...


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Looks OK (for now). Go with the do it yourself stuff as for when it does bubble or scrape, you can just peel and do a new layer. Now it could look tacky if you have a professional tint job on the rest of your car and a cheapy on the back window. 

Did they say it's impossible or that they didn't want to do it as it is assured to bubble and they would then have to warranty it?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Brashland said:


> *Looks OK (for now). Go with the do it yourself stuff as for when it does bubble or scrape, you can just peel and do a new layer. Now it could look tacky if you have a professional tint job on the rest of your car and a cheapy on the back window.
> 
> Did they say it's impossible or that they didn't want to do it as it is assured to bubble and they would then have to warranty it? *


The Brashland Bounce is Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :clap: :bow:


----------

